# Logitech Dual Action



## mw84 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey, I just baught a logitech dual action gamepad which says on the box it works with mac osx, but ! I stick the disc in and nothing. Does anyone know how I go about setting this up on my system? Thanks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 22, 2004)

what do you mean by "and nothing"? Do you expect something like an autostart? Search the content of the CD for anything with a "fancy" icon or a .dmg ending and double-click.
By the way, what does the manual say?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's a review of the game pad, stating that it was compatible out-of-the-box with most games.

http://www.insidemacgames.com/reviews/view.php?ID=425

The review also states that the included CD contained files that were compatible with PCs only, so he didn't use the CD at all.

What are you trying to do with the game pad when "nothing" happens?  Are you playing a game?  Have you set the options in any games to use the game pad instead of the keyboard/mouse?

Open "System Profiler" from the Apple menu ("About This Mac" > "More Info") with the game pad plugged in and then click "USB" under "Hardware."  Does the System Profiler list any information about the game pad?


----------



## mw84 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the help. It turned out there was no need to configure the gamepad like I was trying to do but it was just plug and play.


----------

